# Jiffy Lube Busted on Video in CA...



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

At first I thought this was a few years old, but then saw the video iPod confirming it's recent...yet another reason why I do all my own maintenance. 

http://mfile.akamai.com/12924/wmv/vod.ibsys.com/2006/0503/9152183.200k.asx


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Link doesn't work.



try it now...sorry:cheers


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Why am I not surprised? That’s just ridiculous. You’re right, Texas. That’s why we do our own work.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

It works now. I like to watch techs do my work, but sometimes, that's impossible to do. My wife had an experience several years ago, when her trans fluid was drained instead of the engine oil. Guess where she was at........


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

They tried selling me an air filter when my last car had only 1500 miles on it. I treated the guy like the jackass he was. I have never been back to a Jiffy Lube since.

My buddy owns an oil change place in the area so I goto him as do my entire family. He doesn't BS people.


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

That is crazy stupid. Thats why its good to have a friend who owns a shop. He does all of my work, and half the time won't let me pay for it. :cheers


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

That just confirms my suspicions all along. Never actually been to a 
Jiffy Lube (and never will now). Had the Goat's first oil change done at the dealership. I stood there and watched them, while talked to the tech. 
Not a bad experience at all. Turns out the old tech had a '70 Judge 
in his past, and he liked talking about it and the new ones (I did too).
Our other vehicles get Walmart maintenance! :rofl:


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Fortunately, my GTO will never need to go to a Jiffy Lube. The dealer will be doing all my oil changes for the life of the car for free.arty: 

When I do get oil changes for the other cars I own, I go to Lube express. You never get out of the car and they show you the dipstick empty and full again. You pretty much get to watch everything they do.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cool Wow, I do my own, and man, I am glad. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

Follow up

http://www.nbc4.tv/investigations/9879404/detail.html

Still wouldn't use them though....


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

link doesnt work... :cheers


----------



## shelbytwpgoat (Sep 13, 2006)

Nine times out of ten, it's cheaper to have the dealership do it. Oil change shops charge a serious premium on synthetic oil. I went to Uncle Ed's Oil Change for my first oil change and the technician came up and told me there was a skid plate covering everything he needed to get at and that it would be an extra charge for removal and replacement. I told him to leave it alone and drove it straight to my dealer. Saved $40 to boot.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

u think jiffy lube is bad walmart worse. lets see stripped drain plugs, drain plugs loose, forget to tighten filter,not change filter,forget to put oil in, forget to change oil leave old oil in and saying did it. now for tires cross thread lug nuts,break lug nuts off , lug nuts loose tire rolls off,wrong tires put on. how do i know all this friend of mine works there.so thats why i try to do as much as i can dont trust anybody.


----------



## BaadGoat2006 (Sep 23, 2006)

i am not surprised either, my gto nor any of my vehicles will see a quick service place like that.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

my friend works at a jiffy lube and i do not take my car there even before seeing this video because i know they screw u over they try to charge u 30.00 for a air filter when it cost 10-15 at autozone


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

Jiffy Lube is vacuum enabled. In other words, they suck!


----------



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

That video was absolutely amazing, I would never take my car there in the first place and now i'm going to spread the word to everyone I know that JiffyLube is a ripoff!


----------

